# Tortilla/wraps



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Just got a pack of wholemeal tortillas and was wondering if anyone could post up some filling ideas for them, what to add to the chicken etc as never made any before so I'm drawing a blank on what to bung in!

Cheers


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Tuna mayo.

Coronation chicken.

Chicken caesar

fajitas (obviously)

Burritos.


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

A fave of mine, which is tastier than it sounds is tuna and houmous, it's high protein also


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

chilli and cheese!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just put in it what you would a sandwich, it's exactly the same but you roll it up instead


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Made some tuna Mayo ones grated a little cheese on the tuna before wrapping the tortilla up, bloody lovely!!!


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Chicken or Turkey or Beef or Prawn Fajitas or combo on Wholemeal ones


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

kfc..


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i make mine wth chicken onions cheese tomato and lettuce and mayo. Asda do wholemeal ones


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it ok to just use the normal tortillas or shud I always go with the wholemeal


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Refried Beans (or kidney beans), sweetcorn, chicken, red onion, red pepper, red chilli, and some passata sauce.

Cumin seeds, ground corriander.

Really nice.


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Chicken with rice and some grated cheese makes for a nice filling


----------

